# The Ribs are Coming!



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Three magnificent racks of St. Louis style pork ribs are going on the grill!

Here's the teaser.
One rack done with mustard, the other two water and all hand rubbed with much care and attention.
I love rubbing my meat. :whistling:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Menu*
St. Louis Style Ribs, dry rub, no sauce
Cole Slaw, made with Alabama White BBQ sauce
Waffle Fries

*Cooking Method*
I'm doing these on my IR gas grill.
My burners are vertical so I'll use the burner on the far right, and cook on the left.
I'll put soaked hickory chips directly on the grill above the lit burner.
Temp will average about 250-275', and I'll cook uncovered for about 2 hours and I'll mop with apple juice once or twice, needed or not.
Once the bones start to pop and the racks bend and crack when picked up from the center, I'll dust them a bit, wrap in foil and finish until done.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Going Down



Apple Juice Basting



Ready to Wrap for Finishing



Ready to Carve



*Money Shot*


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Outstanding! Looks soooo good. I love you post the money shot with a gat in there. I always send my buddy pics of my spread with a gun in there. It's part of the finish if you ask me.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stewart_fish said:


> Outstanding! Looks soooo good. I love you post the money shot with a gat in there. I always send my buddy pics of my spread with a gun in there. It's part of the finish if you ask me.


Dinner With a Gun.
It's been around for quite awhile, popular on the Food/Recipe sub-forums of many firearms sites.
I think it started at or was popularized at AR15.com.
Its like feet in fishing pics.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Oh ok. I gotcha. Didn't know that. I like it though.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you're killin me. it's a rainy, nasty day here and i'm doin my best not to start cooking, then eating. looks really good!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> you're killin me. it's a rainy, nasty day here and i'm doin my best not to start cooking, then eating. looks really good!


A man has to eat. :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Great Job Chile!!!!!!!!!! Love all the pics! Gonna have to do a, suppa with a gun, pic myself sometime!:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> Great Job Chile!!!!!!!!!! Love all the pics! Gonna have to do a, suppa with a gun, pic myself sometime!:thumbup:


I like it!! Should we have a thread called the "Money Shot" here with the completed meal and mandatory lead expeller???


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!!


----------

